# Findlay Reservoir



## rptigger

Dose anyone know when they will be putting the dock in at the Findlay Reservoir. Got a New to me boat and since I fish by myself most of the time. It's a little harder for me to get the boat in and out.


----------



## ress

Welcome to lonely NW forum rpt! I talked to the res worker guy last week and will be this week as long as the wind dies down. Was supposed to be last week but wind halted that.


----------



## rptigger

Thank you...


----------



## ress

Docks are in.


----------



## rptigger

ress said:


> Docks are in.


awesome. Hope to go up next week..


----------



## ress

The floating things out on 2 are fish holding cages according to the ODNR crew I talked to yesterday. They had 4 large survey boats there and about 8 guys up there all in wet suits and new F-250 trucks. Pretty impressive! They said #2 needs some help as far as Perch go. Lots and lots of small ones. Good news for a couple years from now.


----------



## rptigger

ress said:


> The floating things out on 2 are fish holding cages according to the ODNR crew I talked to yesterday. They had 4 large survey boats there and about 8 guys up there all in wet suits and new F-250 trucks. Pretty impressive! They said #2 needs some help as far as Perch go. Lots and lots of small ones. Good news for a couple years from now.


Well that sucks about the perch...Like I said hope to go up next week..


----------



## ress

ODNR crew there again today. Putting in a lot of work out there, hope something comes from it!


----------



## rptigger

I'm hoping to go tonight after 6:00. Thanks for the updates


----------



## ress

Wind up there will be bad.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rptigger

Yep not going..


----------



## ress

Lafferty's bait new ownership.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hancock Smallie

Hey guys, been doing fairly well on the north side of the res with smallmouth. Everything from small craw shakey heads to 5” swimbaits. Had to deal with quite a few rock bass yesterday.


----------



## ress

Rock Bass are thick for some reason. Welcome HS!


----------



## aquaholic2

ress said:


> Rock Bass are thick for some reason. Welcome HS!


So it looks like the last Findlay res post might have been May 20th...with few fish reported in previous posts. Here we are middle of June, and nothing reported. For all of you expecting to ever get up to date info on this site for get it. While OGF pages do provide decent reports for "other" water....don't expect it for the Findlay area. I have first hand info of an epic yellow perch bite at the Findlay reservoir complex over the last couple of weeks. I'd guess most of the reservoir "experts" who post here from time to time have been in on it....but do they share a word....Nada.....!


----------



## float4fish

aquaholic2 said:


> So it looks like the last Findlay res post might have been May 20th...with few fish reported in previous posts. Here we are middle of June, and nothing reported. For all of you expecting to ever get up to date info on this site for get it. While OGF pages do provide decent reports for "other" water....don't expect it for the Findlay area. I have first hand info of an epic yellow perch bite at the Findlay reservoir complex over the last couple of weeks. I'd guess most of the reservoir "experts" who post here from time to time have been in on it....but do they share a word....Nada.....!


Which reservoir are you referring to? Not too far of a drive from me. I have an upland closer to me, always a great time perching even if they are small. I have enjoyed learning that lake and wouldn’t mind learning another for change of scenery sake.


----------



## Redhunter1012

float4fish said:


> Which reservoir are you referring to? Not too far of a drive from me. I have an upland closer to me, always a great time perching even if they are small. I have enjoyed learning that lake and wouldn’t mind learning another for change of scenery sake.


#2


----------



## aquaholic2

float4fish said:


> Which reservoir are you referring to? Not too far of a drive from me. I have an upland closer to me, always a great time perching even if they are small. I have enjoyed learning that lake and wouldn’t mind learning another for change of scenery sake.


Red....I feel like if I give anymore info, I would be black listed and in the dark like everyone else. There are only two, and a quick look at parking lots might answer your question, and a look across the water would answer the question you didn't ask...but if you go and catch some of the 10-13" perch for Gods sake don't report on here....


----------



## Hancock Smallie

I just created a FB group called Hancock County Fishing where we can chat a bit easier than here. Go ahead and request to join.


----------



## ejsell

Hancock Smallie said:


> I just created a FB group called Hancock County Fishing where we can chat a bit easier than here. Go ahead and request to join.


I don't have a facebook page so sent a request under my wife's. Great idea!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ejsell

Haven't been out there in a while but got out for the first time last night. New signage is promising. Usually start catching a ton of white bass on a dry fly around this time but I didn't see any. Also didn't see any mayflies. Switched to a large articulated fly and ended up accidentally snagging a small walleye. I think he took a swipe at it and missed. Switched again to a small bugger and caught a few rock bass and a decent cat fish.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

aquaholic2 said:


> So it looks like the last Findlay res post might have been May 20th...with few fish reported in previous posts. Here we are middle of June, and nothing reported. For all of you expecting to ever get up to date info on this site for get it. While OGF pages do provide decent reports for "other" water....don't expect it for the Findlay area. I have first hand info of an epic yellow perch bite at the Findlay reservoir complex over the last couple of weeks. I'd guess most of the reservoir "experts" who post here from time to time have been in on it....but do they share a word....Nada.....!


I don’t blame people for being a little tight lipped on smaller up ground reservoirs. Once word gets out you might as well go find a new place to fish. Would be like posting pics and location of a monster buck your hunting on public land. A good percentage of people won’t go out and find their own fish and wait till they hear about the hot bite then fish it to death. There are people on here that are ONLY on here for that reason.


----------



## ress

x2


----------



## ErieEye

X3


----------



## rptigger

I couldn't find the facebook page.. I'm new to fishing up at the reservoir. Just got a boat so I can go more. 
thanks for the info..


----------



## ejsell

Went again Monday night, not much going on. Caught 3 small blue gills and saw a couple of carp jumping, no other activity.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter1012

ejsell said:


> Went again Monday night, not much going on. Caught 3 small blue gills and saw a couple of carp jumping, no other activity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sounds about right. Findlay is a joke. As about mismanaged a fishery as there is in Ohio


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Amen to that. Dont call it The Dead Sea for nothin


----------



## Hancock Smallie

Redhunter1012 said:


> Sounds about right. Findlay is a joke. As about mismanaged a fishery as there is in Ohio


Not at all. I’ve caught 3 FO already this year out of it.


----------



## ress

With no structure to hide in the fish are on a constant move. Like a crap shoot to find them.


----------



## Hancock Smallie

They’re on every bank. It’s all about barometric pressure, moon cycle and bait variety.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Please, Im quite sure if I fished regularly like i used to, i could get some FO too, but it's not a good fishery anymore. For me, i can beon on #2 in about 25-30 minutes from my house. Or i can be on Indian lake in 45 minutes. Not a difficult choice


----------



## ress

The wildlife crews that were up there in the spring said 2 is so-so. Number 1 tho had good results from their netting study. If you remember 2 had the major carp kill last year. 100's. This year I did not see one carp spawning were in years past the shore was in constant motion when the cotton wood was fling. The fish that are jumping are catfish.


----------



## ErieEye

The biggest problem with not only findlay reservoir # 2 but many of our upground reservoirs in NW Ohio is the fact that they are first and foremost water supply reservoirs. They are treated several times during the summer, and in some cases, weekly with copper sulfate. The effects of copper sulfate on these aquatic ecosystems is profound. Some effects of copper sulfate treatments include the killing of macroinvertebrates. These are the organisms that make up the base of the food chain. Copper sulfate is highly toxic to fry. These yearly treatments typically begin at the same time that many fish species are spawning or have just completed spawning. Copper sulfate treatments will cause the elimination of aquatic weeds, I've witnessed this first hand at one of fostorias reservoirs. Studies have proven that bodies of water that have receive longterm treatments of copper sulfate will see a shift from game fish species to rough fish species. If we're looking for someone to blame for the quality of fishing, or lack thereof, in these reservoirs the DNR isn't it. This is a water quality issue. Until we figure out how to clean up the water that's coming from our farm fields these fisheries will not improve.


----------



## Hancock Smallie

I don’t know, maybe it’s because I’m primarily fishing for smallmouth instead of perch and walleye. I fish exclusively from the shore and have caught a few 16” walleye, a 12.5” perch and more 16”+ smallmouth than I can count. I’ve only been fishing #2 for about 10 years but I’ve never seen the smallmouth healthier. They are all super healthy and strong as hell. While somewhat of a nuisance, the rock bass are as big and healthy as I’ve ever seen as well. The carp are all over the place showing off their acrobatic skills with great regularity. Again, maybe I’m just off base because I’m sport fishing instead of meat hunting.


----------



## ress

Wow I have not seen 1 carp this yr.


----------



## Hancock Smallie

Redhunter1012 said:


> Please, Im quite sure if I fished regularly like i used to, i could get some FO too, but it's not a good fishery anymore. For me, i can beon on #2 in about 25-30 minutes from my house. Or i can be on Indian lake in 45 minutes. Not a difficult choice


Weird.


ress said:


> Wow I have not seen 1 carp this yr.


Ill get some video for ya next time I go. I’m gonna start trying to catch one!


----------



## ress

Hang on! I've snagged a couple with a Rooster Tail in the dorsel and had to run with it down the bank!


----------



## ejsell

Hancock Smallie said:


> I don’t know, maybe it’s because I’m primarily fishing for smallmouth instead of perch and walleye.


I think you hit the nail on the head. I've caught lots of nice smallmouth and rock bass over the last few years but it used to be considered a top notch walleye and perch lake. It's been a few years since I caught a decent perch out of there and I've only snagged one small walleye. Lots of guys taking limits of small just legal walleye. And probably some not so legal. Definitely lots of carp jumping, you can clearly see them clearing the water and no mistaking them for anything else. When the water is clear you can see them cruising the shoreline and if you stay in one spot long enough they will eventually come to you.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

I guess i missed the spawn time.


----------



## rptigger

Trolled the small reservoir one last night for 3 hours along the banks. Using a worm harness Nothing. One hit all night.. Will try again soon..


----------



## Redhunter1012

Leaches on slip bobbers at night. East shore. Its usually really good for walleye


----------



## rptigger

I might try tonight.


----------



## rptigger

Went up over the weekend. Trolling #2 2 white bass.. nothing else


----------



## Hancock Smallie

Smallies and channels are both on the banks now. Had a great time last night with the kids catching bluegill while I got a nice smallie and a bonus channel.


----------



## rptigger

Thanks for the update..


----------



## ress

First cast, within 2 minutes caught this perch. Thought i found a hungry school. Nope! Hour and 15 minutes later i left with one.. Belly had 3 fresh baby crawfish inside. They eat good for sure.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rptigger

Went up and trolled around on #2 Thursday night.. Yep I'm late posting. Caught 2 small walleyes on a worm harness and a crappie on a flicker shad...


----------



## ress

That is the first crappie I've heard about.


----------



## ejsell

Took my kayak on number one, Monday for the first time. Got a late start didn't see anything caught, didn't catch anything myself. Everyone pretty much cleared out early in the afternoon. Talked to a couple of guys who said they did ok first thing in the morning. Water is really turning green in number one. I couldn't tell I was on top of the weed beds until I reeled in some.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

I was reading an article and they mentioned Findlay Res #2. They had said something about christmas tree beds and tree structures in the res. Anyone have any idea where they are? I looked at a map on the ODNR website and it didnt have them labeled. 


Thank you


----------



## ress

I know a little over 10 yrs ago the city put a few out in front of the floating dock. Out about as far as a cast would go. It was great for a number of yrs. Those trees have rotted down to just the trunk now. Have seen a few get their anchor snagged on them and pulled up the trunk. I have become friends with the city worker there and he has told me for yrs that the city stopped putting trees in because it cost more to treat the water with rotting foliage. Two yrs ago I witnessed the ODNR dropping weighted tri-pods of skids around the West side.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

Thank you



ress said:


> I know a little over 10 yrs ago the city put a few out in front of the floating dock. Out about as far as a cast would go. It was great for a number of yrs. Those trees have rotted down to just the trunk now. Have seen a few get their anchor snagged on them and pulled up the trunk. I have become friends with the city worker there and he has told me for yrs that the city stopped putting trees in because it cost more to treat the water with rotting foliage. Two yrs ago I witnessed the ODNR dropping weighted tri-pods of skids around the West side.


----------



## yonderfishin

If I remember correctly out in front of trash cans and the docks is where they sunk the trees years ago and if they have put any other structure in there since , they probably put them in the same place.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I remember quite a few years ago the ODNR put in some structure made of washing machine parts Fish reefs Cant get the directions right in my head , but if you would at the ramp facing the water , down the shore and then turn left along that shoreline Should still be there


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The shoreline between the two I believe


----------



## Scum_Frog

someone needs to take their boat out there with side scan and scan along the perimeter and see what they mark lol but theres all sorts of stuff around that res


----------



## ress

Couple yrs ago, prolly 6 - 8 yrs, the Divsion of Watercraft were there playing with their new side scan and found a car that had been in the water maybe 20 yrs. I had pics on my old phone but those didn't transfer to my newer phone. Thick I posted some here.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Around the point between the two reservoirs. Straight out from floating dock. Over around NW corner area


----------



## NWAngler

https://thecourier.com/trending-now/2019/09/23/making-some-noise-for-toys/


----------



## ejsell

I saw that story. I also thought my water tasted funny couple of times late last week.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

